# Mantras In Sikhism



## Archived_Member1 (Jan 22, 2008)

here are the important mantras that i know of.


 gurmantar - Waheguru
bij (seed) mantar - Ik Oankar
Mul (root) Mantar - Ik Oankar through gurprasad
 Maha (great) Mantar - Ik Oankar through Nanak hosi bhi sach.
Mala (sequential) Mantar - full Japji Sahib
but i think every word of Gurbani is a mantra in itself.  different people attach different importance to different mantras as they were taught or as they feel is right.   

there's an old thread on this that explains it better...

http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/essays-on-sikhism/1442-naam-simran-remembering-lord-naam-jaap.html


----------



## Sikh80 (Jan 22, 2008)

jasleen_kaur said:


> here are the important mantras that i know of.
> 
> gurmantar - Waheguru
> bij (seed) mantar - Ik Oankar
> ...


 
Thanks Jasleen for explaining. What is the significance of having 5 mantras while we can do with one. I do not think there is any prescription of any specific Mantra on specific occassion.Why 5 mantras.?I am ok. to take the words of gurbani as mantras as suggested by you.


----------



## spnadmin (Jan 22, 2008)

Sikh80 ji

My reply is not in objection to the spirit of the comment by Jasleen ji. So please do not interpret my answer that way. Jasleen ji is defining various types of mantras and also the fundamental effect of mantras on the psyche, their benefit so to speak. Rather I am addressing the specifics of your original point specifically. 

You asked about the _Mool Mantar_, the _Gurmantar _and _bij _mantars.

The Mool Mantar - _Ik Oaankar Sat Naam Kartah Purakh(u) Nirbhao Nirvair Akaal Muraath Ajoonee Saib(n)han Gur Prasaad Jap _(and sometime followed by _Aad Sach, Jugaad Sach, Hai bi Sach, Nanaak Hosi Bi Sach_). Called the _Mool Mantar_ because it is the source or the root of all that follows it in Scripture. Often recommended as the mantra to recite in the _amrit vela. _

The Gurmantar - _Waheguru, Waheguru_, repeated in supplication, and explained by stated by Bhai Gurdas,  _O Beloved, the word Waheguru is the Gurmantar. Contemplate upon it and get rid of egotism._ Varan 13 Pauree 2

Bij mantras - Any of a category of mantras that are comprised of bij or seed syllables from Sanskrit. Such as the _Mangala Charan_ mantra, _Ad Guray Nameh, Jugad Gury Nameh, Sat Guray Nameh, Siri Guru Devay Nameh_. Bij[FONT=Comic Sans MS,Comic Sans,Times New Roman] mantras have specific value depending on the mantra. You will recognize thet the Mangala Charan matra is also part of Sikhmani Sahib, the PRayer for Peace and it bestows protection on the person who recites it.

So why do you think Sikh80 ji that one mantra would be enough? 
[/FONT]


----------



## Sikh80 (Jan 22, 2008)

You have raised a very valid question and I have never thought it from this point of view.Thanks for advising me. Mool mantra is atributive of Almighty. GuruMantra is also the same.Beej Mantra ,generally, thought to be Ik -Ongkar is also attributive of God. In fact we can have more mantras.
Mantras in conventional sense would mean the repitition of the Gods Name. It is the way we connect the things with any Mantra.


----------



## spnadmin (Jan 22, 2008)

Sikh80 said:


> You have raised a very valid question and I have never thought it from this point of view.Thanks for advising me. Mool mantra is atributive of Almighty. GuruMantra is also the same.Beej Mantra ,generally, thought to be Ik -Ongkar is also attributive of God. In fact we can have more mantras.
> Mantras in conventional sense would mean the repitition of the Gods Name. It is the way we connect the things with any Mantra.



*This is not what I said. Please read what I wrote again.* :wink: Anyway, others can take it from here.


----------



## Sikh80 (Jan 22, 2008)

Yes, Let someone else may:u):


----------



## Archived_member2 (Jan 23, 2008)

Pray Truth for all and say Satsriakaal!
Dear all!

Is this true Sikhi? People claim they know so many Mantras in Sikhism but their Gurus suggest none of those as such.
Whom are these people following blindly?


Balbir Singh


----------



## spnadmin (Jan 23, 2008)

Again, as I predicted.


----------



## Sikh80 (Jan 23, 2008)

In sikhi Bani is Nirankaar. Thus all the mantras belong to Bani and shall be treated as Bani.These are no short cuts to GOd as Hindu states. These are meant for simran and jap.


----------



## BhagatSingh (Jan 23, 2008)

Balbir Singh said:


> Pray Truth for all and say Satsriakaal!
> Dear all!
> 
> Is this true Sikhi? People claim they know so many Mantras in Sikhism but their Gurus suggest none of those as such.
> ...


this is definitely not Sikhism. 

I mean, where are you guys getting all this mantar names from. Maha Mantar? Sounds very Hindu to me. 
Reading mantars will get you protection and peace? You don't mean that in a literal sense do you? Because that doesn't sound like Sikhism to me.


----------



## Sherab (Jan 23, 2008)

BhagatSingh said:


> this is definitely not Sikhism.
> 
> I mean, where are you guys getting all this mantar names from. Maha Mantar? Sounds very Hindu to me.
> Reading mantars will get you protection and peace? You don't mean that in a literal sense do you? Because that doesn't sound like Sikhism to me.


Bhagat Singh-ji,

I agree.

However, there are two mantras in Sikhism. Mool mantar and gur mantar.

Anything else is of no importance to me.


----------



## Sikh80 (Jan 23, 2008)

Besides the mantras are only for jap and simran purpose only.Someone may enlighten if there is any other tangible advantage.


----------



## Archived_Member1 (Jan 23, 2008)

BhagatSingh said:


> this is definitely not Sikhism.
> 
> I mean, where are you guys getting all this mantar names from. Maha Mantar? Sounds very Hindu to me.
> Reading mantars will get you protection and peace? You don't mean that in a literal sense do you? Because that doesn't sound like Sikhism to me.




I was taught the names of the various mantars from a respected Giani of Damdami Taksal.  not a hindu.  or do you believe that the University started by our 10th Guru is the mouthpiece of hindus?

ਮਹਾ ਮੰਤ੍ਰੁ ਗੁਰ ਹਿਰਦੈ ਬਸਿਓ ਅਚਰਜ ਨਾਮੁ ਸੁਨਿਓ ਰੀ ॥੩॥Mahā manṯar gur hirḏai basi*o acẖraj nām suni*o rī. ||3||The Guru has implanted the *Maha *Mantra, the Great Mantra, within my heart, and I have heard the wondrous Naam, the Name of the Lord. ||3||
sggs p. 384


still sound hindu?




Sherab said:


> Bhagat Singh-ji,
> 
> I agree.
> 
> ...




as i understand it, every word of gurbani is a mantra.  we don't have secret mantras with special significance like hindus or buddhists.  every single word our gurus spoke is worthy of recitation.


----------



## Sherab (Jan 23, 2008)

jasleen_kaur said:


> I was taught the names of the various mantars from a respected Giani of Damdami Taksal.  not a hindu.  or do you believe that the University started by our 10th Guru is the mouthpiece of hindus?
> 
> ਮਹਾ ਮੰਤ੍ਰੁ ਗੁਰ ਹਿਰਦੈ ਬਸਿਓ ਅਚਰਜ ਨਾਮੁ ਸੁਨਿਓ ਰੀ ॥੩॥Mahā manṯar gur hirḏai basi*o acẖraj nām suni*o rī. ||3||The Guru has implanted the *Maha *Mantra, the Great Mantra, within my heart, and I have heard the wondrous Naam, the Name of the Lord. ||3||
> sggs p. 384
> ...



In that case Jasleen ji, sounds good tome. 

PS you are very lucky to have spoken to such a giani!!


----------



## Archived_Member1 (Jan 23, 2008)

Sherab said:


> In that case Jasleen ji, sounds good tome.
> 
> PS you are very lucky to have spoken to such a giani!!



i really do feel blessed.   i met him at my amrit sanchar...  he was visiting from the UK and doing Guru Sahib's seva during the ceremony.  that was in California.  then i ran into him completely by coincidence a couple months later in Houston!  when he heard i was getting married, he came to our wedding and did Guru Sahib's seva here too. 

i really believe that God meant our paths to cross.  i learned so much from this Giani, and he was quite surprised (and happy) to meet a white sikh! 

sometimes in your life you meet someone who makes a great impact on your life, even if you only know them for a short time.  this was one of those people. 

BTW- i highly recommend doing path with someone who teaches Santhia...   i had no idea how many words i was pronouncing incorrectly...  i learned a LOT about how different pronunciation changes the entire word!


----------



## Sherab (Jan 23, 2008)

jasleen_kaur said:


> i really do feel blessed.   i met him at my amrit sanchar...  he was visiting from the UK and doing Guru Sahib's seva during the ceremony.  that was in California.  then i ran into him completely by coincidence a couple months later in Houston!  when he heard i was getting married, he came to our wedding and did Guru Sahib's seva here too.
> 
> i really believe that God meant our paths to cross.  i learned so much from this Giani, and he was quite surprised (and happy) to meet a white sikh!
> 
> ...



Thanks!

Me and the user Bhen_bhago_Di here on SPN talk alot, and she helps me with alot of stuff like that.. she got me into listening to recordings for pronounciation


----------



## Sikh80 (Mar 6, 2008)

Vaheguru Gurmantar Hai…” 
Sunday 28th August, 2005 
Manvir Singh Khalsa 

Manvir Singh Khalsa can be reached at manvir_singh_khalsa@yahoo.co.uk


----------

